# Dodgy drop checker?



## AdAndrews (19 Aug 2009)

For my 35litre, i have an aqua essentials drop checker, and in which i have some 4dkh solution, that was brought off another member with co2 kit, and i use 3mls of that and 3 drops of the ph solution.

but the drop checker never gets off dark green, and im adding about 2 bubbles per second and still dark green, apart from when i put the stuff in(ph+4dkh), its blue then.

have i got a dodgy drop checker or should i turn the co2 up?

please advise

Adam


----------



## Themuleous (19 Aug 2009)

If it starts blue and changes to green, then I doubt its a dodgy solution.  More than likely the CO2 just isn't high enough.  Don't forget that lots of surface movement will mean you have to add more CO2 (relatively speaking) to reach the desired CO2 level and that hard water also needs more CO2 to be pumped in as I believe it is more difficult for CO2 to dissolve into hard water than soft water.  

Sam


----------



## AdAndrews (19 Aug 2009)

ok, but 2 bubbles per second is way way way over the limit isnt it? shall i turn it up?


----------



## Themuleous (19 Aug 2009)

What makes you say that?  The 'bubble rate' is only a guide as every tank is different.  If the fish are fine and the DC is green then you could prob up the rate quite a bit, but do it slowly so that if the fish start gasping you can turn it down again without risk to them.

Have you tried replacing the liquid in the DC?  I find the DC needs a good 'wash' out with the 4dKH water, often twice.  Waste of 4dKH water but not loads.

Sam


----------



## oswoldy (19 Aug 2009)

Sorry to ask on your thread but should a DC change from green to blue overnight if you are not injecting co2?

Regards
Mike


----------



## Themuleous (19 Aug 2009)

Yeh give or take a few hours.  Depends on how quickly the CO2 gases off the tank.

Sam


----------



## AdAndrews (19 Aug 2009)

ok, i have no fish in there, so cant tell(levels a bit dodgy too)

alright sam, thanks for your help, i will up it a little


----------



## oswoldy (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks, sorry for asking on this thread just seemed a little pointless starting a new one.

Regards
Mike


----------



## baron von bubba (19 Aug 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, i have no fish in there, so cant tell(levels a bit dodgy too)
> 
> alright sam, thanks for your help, i will up it a little




even better if you have no fish, crank it up!! 

I have fish and my drop checker is pretty much yellow all day. No signs of distress!


----------



## AdAndrews (19 Aug 2009)

lol, ok, i just didnt want to dump a load of co2 in the tank, thats all.


----------



## CeeJay (19 Aug 2009)

Hi


			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, i have no fish in there, so cant tell(levels a bit dodgy too)





			
				baron von bubba said:
			
		

> even better if you have no fish, crank it up!!


Couldn't agree more, no fish = loads of CO2. This will get your plants off to the best possible start   .  Then just wind it down when you introduce your fish.

Chris


----------



## baron von bubba (20 Aug 2009)

do you get pearling at all?

my tank looks like lemonade at about 3 hours into the light cycle!  8) 
altho i guess this will happen more under higher lighting.


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Aug 2009)

i do get a little pearling on my hc, so i will crank it up!


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Aug 2009)

cranked it up, and its yellow!!! whooo

not much pearling going on though


----------



## CeeJay (20 Aug 2009)

Hi


			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> not much pearling going on though


I struggled to get my HC to pearl to any great degree, a few bubbles here and there, but it was certainly growing well. I tried all sorts of things with the flow and at one stage even had a Koralia powerhead directed straight at it. Maybe it's just me.  . Meanwhile, every other plant in the tank is pearling like there's no tomorrow.
I suppose when I reflect on where I was 6 months ago, the fact that all of my plants are growing well (too well in some cases   ), and all in a healthy condition, thanks to you guys and gals  ,  I'll settle for less pearling on my HC.  

Chris


----------



## Themuleous (21 Aug 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> I'll settle for less pearling on my HC.



Definitely, pearling is nice, but healthy plants are the main objective.  

Sam


----------



## CeeJay (21 Aug 2009)

Hi


			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Definitely, pearling is nice, but healthy plants are the main objective.


Couldn't agree more   

Chris


----------



## baron von bubba (22 Aug 2009)

surely pearling is a pretty good visual indication that a plant is healthy and happy??
not to mention a good indication that co2 levels are fine? 

that is not to say that if a plant isn't then there is something wrong, (i guess lower light will limit this somewhat) but if it is then pretty much everything will be right!

if i don't see loads of bubbles after a few of hours of light i know something is a miss in my tank.
usually it'll be flow or co2 levels due to increased plant mass.


----------



## AdAndrews (22 Aug 2009)

I have noticed even when i woke up this morning, the drop checker was still bright yellow, is this normal, the co2 went off  at 9pm and then the lights at 10pm.  :?:


----------



## Themuleous (22 Aug 2009)

Yeh to a certain extent, but I guess what I meant was if you don't achieve pearling, then don't necessarily think you're not doing it right.  Ok if you get lots then it stops it could be a useful indicator of something being amiss.  I've just redone my work tank and I've yet to see a 'pearl' but the hairgrass is sending out runners already!

Sam


----------



## AdAndrews (22 Aug 2009)

likewise, my hairgrass is sending out runners too


----------

